
Fie – A Rails-centric front end framework running over a WebSocket connection - dchuk
https://fie.eranpeer.co/
======
dchuk
Stumbled across this after reading this Medium post
[https://medium.com/@undergroundpost/painlessly-managing-
long...](https://medium.com/@undergroundpost/painlessly-managing-long-running-
processes-in-your-views-using-ruby-on-rails-a83f57b51c31...very) intriguing!
I've always wanted a clean way to do this type of real-time without having to
go deep into js hell.

